# Could you remain living across from OW/OM?



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

If your recovery was going great and moving wasn't an option could you remain living across from the OW/OM?


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

As a male, no way.

Violence by now would have occurred, but that is a male issue.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

well, I spose I wouldn't have a choice, if moving wasn't an option. But, as long as you and your hubby are okay, and you're positive it's over... just move when it becomes a possibility... and hold tight for now. I guess as long as my hubby and I were working it out, I could , if there wasn't any other choice... however, as Soon as it's possible.. I would move. Good luck Dust... YOu're a strong woman, to be so civil to her.


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

reidqa:

Funny, my H was the OM but I recently noticed when we drove past the OW H's my H looks at him like he's ready for a fight. I don't really get that as he was the one having sex with the other person's wife.

I know after she confessed to the A her H called my H several names and made racial comments but my H's reaction still gets me. Almost 3 years later. I would think he'd be competely embarrassed. Guess that's just me.


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a quiet person so I've never actually said much to the OW which is probably not good for me. Kind of wish I would have been a crazed women.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

do you mean the other women they had a affair with?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

No sense in tempting fate. If you can, move.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok so I am guessing that this is the other women of man of the affair were you guys all good friends or something?


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

sunflower:

OW and her H are still our neighbors. Our kids use to play together and her and I were good friends. Her and my H had a 7month A. We live almost directly across from each other. Financially moving isn't a option for either one of us at this point. Maybe next year for us.


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

MOVE! End all contact. 
In the mean time get thick drapes (HA)!
You know where I stand on this. If you give her power.....

What does the OW's husband think?

This is just too close to ever get to a healthy spot.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG Ya I would sell that house so bad expecially if you want to stay with him because you are seriously putting yourself through hell you will be so angry everytime you see her.


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

TGolbus:

Not sure what her H thinks. We were friends and I do miss his friendship but we don't talk anymore. Maybe if we accidently run into each other I'd get to talk to him. 

I do remember right after she confessed her H told me that she claimed A was 1 month and sex occured 3 x. After my H finally confessed he said 7 month and about 15 x. Who knows she may still stick to her story or hopefully told her H the truth. I don't know what the truth is either but time wise my H's story sounds right. I do know that she told her H she felt horrible and couldn't really eat for months. There again, my H said the last time they were together was about a week before her confession and her H thought it was about 4 months before. 

They have added two more children since the A ended. (none of these are my H's kids) She's been pregnant almost the entire time since the one year anniversary of the A ending. Just had the last one about 2 months ago.


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunflower: Your right I do put myself through hell whenever I see her. I feel like it's just me though. I don't know why but I feel like everyone else is OK but I'm the one with issues still. My H claims it doesn't bother him. He said it was just sex that he had no interest in her.


----------



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

One last thought as I rush to get to work--

OW is apparently bi-polar so I think her H feels my H took advantage of her. She would often stop her meds. I do know that her H asked her why she continued to have sex with my H after the first time if she felt so horrible about it. She actually told her H that she felt she was in love with my H. My H said she did tell him that but he never responded.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Ha there is always ways to find a excuse there is non for her. And Fairydust me and you are in the SAME spot everyone is over it and I am not. Just like you. But today after almost bringing us down financially my children arent getting what they need I pulled my head out I HAVE TO MOVE ONl. At this point its not hurting anyone but me. And I chose to stay so I need to chose to move forward we also live close about 12 houses down I am always stressed that they will drive by or something. But you know what WE me and you need to put our heads up and be strong there is nothing else to do!


----------

